# Notes about apps on CM7 (what works, what doesn't and workarounds)



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Just some notes for those installing apps. Swype does not work out of the box. The touchpad screen does not "support" it, so I had to decompile and edit the smali to match the closest resolution that worked (1024x600). Higher res does not work because they only made it for honeycomb.

Anyways, the UI for it is too big on the touchpad, so not too useful to use Swype. Also, Opera Mobile does not download from the store. I had to grab it off my phone and manually install it.

Screen shot for those that are curious:

http://img31.imageshack.us/img31/5459/screenshot1318507235338.png

View attachment 4092


----------



## Icefeet (Oct 3, 2011)

Battleheart installs fine and first run works, after closing the game and trying to run it again it will force close, even if you wipe data /cache and isntall again reboot etc. Weird, recovery from backup of my nexus s and then reboot then starting the game worked. IT IS IMPORTANT TO NOT START THE GAME after recovery but do a reboot first


----------



## tastyroot (Oct 13, 2011)

Does flash and java vm work?


----------



## oldskater (Sep 7, 2011)

google maps and facebook app work fine, you need to get them off your phone, email them to yourself and then install the apk's from the email on your tp


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

tastyroot said:


> Does flash and java vm work?


flash works fine.


----------



## tastyroot (Oct 13, 2011)

yarly said:


> flash works fine.


Could you run this site check and tell me if it passes? It's for my kids school

http://www.thelearningodyssey.com/systemcheck/sc_systemstats.asp


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

tastyroot said:


> Could you run this site check and tell me if it passes? It's for my kids school
> 
> http://www.thelearningodyssey.com/systemcheck/sc_systemstats.asp


 Not with the stock browser or opera mobile. Probably workse if you switch the user agent to something it wants (like firefox) or install firefox mobile. I don't use firefox mobile so you're on your own there.


----------



## HLS69 (Oct 13, 2011)

whats the best way to get the apps off your phone?
I am running an Galaxy S with cm7 so if I need a root-only app that shouldn t be the problem


----------



## CaCHooKa Man (Sep 22, 2011)

HLS69 said:


> whats the best way to get the apps off your phone?
> I am running an Galaxy S with cm7 so if I need a root-only app that shouldn t be the problem


titanium backup. i just copied my backups from my atrix running 2.3.4 and restored them and everything worked fine as far as i could tell. no force closes or anything.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

HLS69 said:


> whats the best way to get the apps off your phone?
> I am running an Galaxy S with cm7 so if I need a root-only app that shouldn t be the problem


 Get them from /data/app? That's what I do at least and stick them on dropbox.


----------



## jason32835 (Oct 10, 2011)

Anyone having trouble syncing Gmail?


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

jason32835 said:


> Anyone having trouble syncing Gmail?


no

10char


----------



## jason32835 (Oct 10, 2011)

"yarly said:


> no
> 
> 10char


I have sync enabled in settings and even did sync now...Gmail app still says "your mail will show here shortly"


----------



## brentos (Aug 21, 2011)

Icefeet said:


> Battleheart installs fine and first run works, after closing the game and trying to run it again it will force close, even if you wipe data /cache and isntall again reboot etc. Weird


Works fine for me, even after closing/reopening/rebooting. (v1.2) Text can be a little corrupted in action scenes, but you can still read it fine.


----------



## brentos (Aug 21, 2011)

Fruit Ninja and Plants Vs Zombies seem to work fine.


----------



## jason32835 (Oct 10, 2011)

"jason32835 said:


> I have sync enabled in settings and even did sync now...Gmail app still says "your mail will show here shortly"


K..... reboot fixed it.


----------



## Team_eP (Aug 24, 2011)

does fpse (PlayStation emulator) work? I'll do the alpha if so, otherwise waiting for official release.


----------



## sahilkhan (Oct 13, 2011)

hi guys any ideas how can i install android market on it, 
anyone point me to the right thread

thanks


----------



## sahilkhan (Oct 13, 2011)

hi guys any ideas how can i install android market on it, 
anyone point me to the right thread

thanks


----------



## sonofskywalker3 (Aug 25, 2011)

I made another thread that has a package with a bunch of missing apps on it like twitter, facebook and google maps. feel free to download and use.


----------



## grazzy (Aug 29, 2011)

Anyone get samba shares to mount properly? Tried cifsmanager, but its not working?


----------



## xplosiveone (Oct 13, 2011)

grazzy said:


> Anyone get samba shares to mount properly? Tried cifsmanager, but its not working?


I wasn't able to get cifs to mount samba shares either. If you're desperate, you can always use estrongs file explorer to browse samba shares on your LAN.


----------



## grazzy (Aug 29, 2011)

xplosiveone said:


> I wasn't able to get cifs to mount samba shares either. If you're desperate, you can always use estrongs file explorer to browse samba shares on your LAN.


thank you, this works.


----------



## dvgb173 (Jun 8, 2011)

Anybody having problems with Opera freezing?

DougB.


----------



## Wired_In (Oct 13, 2011)

I am having some issues with Wifi - on reboot it is turned off and then I have to turn it on/off a few times and forget my password before I can get it to sign in.


----------



## scmobileman (Oct 13, 2011)

So far I haven't found anything that doesn't work.

Some I've installed and working well include:

Dolphin Browser HD (wasn't showing up in the market) 
Grave Defence 1.5
ES File Explorer
Enhanced Email (push)
Battery Indicator
Titanium Backup
Dropbox
Quickboot
Pulse News
Netfix
Rhapsody

I'm just blown away!


----------



## scmobileman (Oct 13, 2011)

Anyone having trouble removing apps from the main screen? When I hold down on the icon and try to remove it the "remove" menu disappears.


----------



## gljvd (Oct 13, 2011)

Wifi wont connect to my router , i've tried two other routers and i've disabled security .

wifi will only connect through my phone.


----------



## Wired_In (Oct 13, 2011)

> Anyone having trouble removing apps from the main screen? When I hold down on the icon and try to remove it the "remove" menu disappears.


You have to go to the menu - more - unlock desktop. I did the same thing.


----------



## SS2006 (Jul 7, 2011)

Anyone try working tegra games

And gamelofts modern combat don't render properly, probably hardware acceleration I know our CPU can handle it


----------



## Kayone (Aug 25, 2011)

I know that you can tether to your Droid 1 with this build with Barnacle.


----------



## scmobileman (Oct 13, 2011)

Wired_In said:


> You have to go to the menu - more - unlock desktop. I did the same thing.


Unfortunately mine was unlocked and I still can't get it to work properly. I tried to lock and unlock it but that didn't help. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Zaphod-Beeblebrox (Jun 21, 2011)

I installed the latest Market version 3.2 (ICS leak) from here:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=18288455&postcount=1

Didn't fix the issue of many apps not showing in market, but looks 'fresher'


----------



## 3Dawg (Oct 7, 2011)

Video calling skype doesnt work


----------



## SS2006 (Jul 7, 2011)

does Astro work for neone?
here it doesnt open the memory card


----------



## Thiswho (Sep 17, 2011)

Facebook 1.7.1 is iffy. Only works on the initial open and then you have to force close it to get it to open again.

Anyone have better luck with Facebook? Different.version maybe?


----------



## skaforey (Aug 1, 2011)

Having the same problem with 1.7.2. Here is alogcat output:


```
<br />
I/Database(29038): sqlite returned: error code = 0, msg = Recovered 14 frames from WAL file /data/data/com.facebook.katana/databases/webview.db-wal<br />
I/Database(29038): sqlite returned: error code = 0, msg = Recovered 19 frames from WAL file /data/data/com.facebook.katana/databases/webviewCache.db-wal<br />
D/dalvikvm(  237): GC_EXPLICIT freed 1698K, 50% free 7120K/14087K, external 3714K/4135K, paused 71ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(29038): GC_CONCURRENT freed 401K, 44% free 3805K/6727K, external 373K/521K, paused 3ms+8ms<br />
I/ActivityManager(  237): Displayed com.facebook.katana/.activity.faceweb.FacewebChromeActivity: +985ms (total +45s17ms)<br />
D/AndroidRuntime(29038): Shutting down VM<br />
W/dalvikvm(29038): threadid=1: thread exiting with uncaught exception (group=0x2aac0560)<br />
E/ACRA    (29038): ACRA caught a IllegalArgumentException exception for com.facebook.katana. Building report.<br />
D/ACRA    (29038): Retrieve application default SharedPreferences.<br />
D/dalvikvm(29038): GC_FOR_MALLOC freed 322K, 43% free 3882K/6791K, external 364K/521K, paused 24ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(29038): GC_CONCURRENT freed 43K, 44% free 3865K/6791K, external 364K/521K, paused 2ms+2ms<br />
I/ACRA    (29038): READ_LOGS not allowed. ACRA will not include LogCat and DropBox data.<br />
D/dalvikvm(29038): GC_CONCURRENT freed 433K, 42% free 4013K/6919K, external 196K/521K, paused 2ms+4ms<br />
D/ACRA    (29038): Writing crash report file.<br />
D/ACRA    (29038): Mark all pending reports as approved.<br />
D/ACRA    (29038): Looking for error files in /data/data/com.facebook.katana/files<br />
V/ACRA    (29038): About to start ReportSenderWorker from #handleException<br />
D/ACRA    (29038): Add user comment to null<br />
D/ACRA    (29038): #checkAndSendReports - start<br />
D/ACRA    (29038): Looking for error files in /data/data/com.facebook.katana/files<br />
I/ACRA    (29038): Sending file 1318544774000-approved.stacktrace<br />
D/dalvikvm(29038): GC_CONCURRENT freed 594K, 44% free 3955K/7047K, external 196K/521K, paused 1ms+3ms<br />
D/ACRA    (29038): Connect to [URL=https://www.facebook]https://www.facebook[/URL].com/mobile/android_crash_logs/<br />
D/dalvikvm(29038): GC_FOR_MALLOC freed 292K, 45% free 3939K/7047K, external 196K/521K, paused 23ms<br />
D/ACRA    (29038): Setting httpPost headers<br />
D/ACRA    (29038): Sending request to [URL=https://www.facebook]https://www.facebook[/URL].com/mobile/android_crash_logs/<br />
W/ResponseProcessCookies(29038): Invalid cookie header: "Set-Cookie: datr=hmWXThG4yo9MxXXwrRIbMI74; expires=Sat, 12-Oct-2013 22:26:14 GMT; path=/; domain=.facebook.com; httponly". Unable to parse expires attribute: Sat<br />
D/ACRA    (29038): #checkAndSendReports - finish<br />
```


----------



## 3Dawg (Oct 7, 2011)

I thought clockwork mod recovery thingy was installed and Im sure it is because I can boot into it but in Android if I try to open it it asks me to identify my device from a list with no Hp touchpad on it. ANyone know how? AFAIK we will be able to update this alpha using this app so any help is appreciated


----------



## skaforey (Aug 1, 2011)

"3Dawg said:


> I thought clockwork mod recovery thingy was installed and Im sure it is because I can boot into it but in Android if I try to open it it asks me to identify my device from a list with no Hp touchpad on it. ANyone know how? AFAIK we will be able to update this alpha using this app so any help is appreciated


I don't think that part of CWM works yet until Koush (the dev) adds official support for the device.

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Dark RootzWiki Forums


----------



## kennethtoronto (Oct 13, 2011)

Couldn't find the Economist on the app market.

Had to download it from elsewhere


----------



## TheRealBeesley (Jun 10, 2011)

SlideIT Keyboard works great. Even better than Swype IMO.


----------



## halcut (Aug 4, 2011)

How to get dolphin browser installed?

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## kennethtoronto (Oct 13, 2011)

Anyone know why the wall papers all look so "low-res"?


----------



## TkBall (Oct 14, 2011)

Anyone had success with cifsmanager?

Viewing samba shares works with es file explorer, but it doesn't allow video to be played for example, need to mount drives properly for that.


----------



## lolento (Oct 13, 2011)

i think but don't quote me /system/lib/modules is missing the cifs.ko and nls_utf8.ko modules for samba shares to work....try loading them manually (you really only need cifs.ko i think...)


----------



## SilentAce07 (Sep 8, 2011)

Look for the app pack zip on this forum.

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## Budwise (Aug 23, 2011)

Anyone get USA Today or Fox News to work?


----------



## nitrag (Oct 14, 2011)

BSPlayer works for streaming from my home computer great over Lan.

98% perfect up to 720p files.
1080p files lag... hope this gets fixed soon 

Thanks Devs!


----------



## aptraum (Oct 14, 2011)

ES File Explorer appears to work for Local, LAN and Net access (haven't tried FTP). It allows you to activate Root Explorer and confirms superuser assignment but unfortunately errors when you try to Mount File System

EDIT - Kinda bummed that ES is not mounting, anyone using a Root Explorer with mount that is working correctly?


----------



## Dlongb13 (Jun 10, 2011)

If your having trouble with facebook try a permissions fix, worked for me running the latest release. I would love to know if anyone could get tweetcomb, a Honeycomb twitter app, to work on this build. Would be super sweet


----------



## skill1414 (Aug 25, 2011)

Is anyone able to get plume (twitter app) to work?

I keep getting "The authorization link between Twitter.com and Plume could not be created" error when I try to add my account.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Tweetdeck works...had to copy the apk from my phone to TP via dropbox and install.


----------



## aptraum (Oct 14, 2011)

TheRealBeesley said:


> SlideIT Keyboard works great. Even better than Swype IMO.


I'm loving Thumb Keyboard on the CMTouchPad!


----------



## skaforey (Aug 1, 2011)

"Dlongb13 said:


> If your having trouble with facebook try a permissions fix, worked for me running the latest release. I would love to know if anyone could get tweetcomb, a Honeycomb twitter app, to work on this build. Would be super sweet


I tried fixing permissions and that still didn't help. Anyone else having fc problems still

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Dark RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

Anyone try chainfire 3D? Do the drivers work on the touchpad?


----------



## lovleshgarg (Aug 22, 2011)

Anyone able to use Chainfire 3d? I installed it yesterday, then installed CF3D driver, rebooted and the app was automatically uninstalled.


----------



## bigj8691 (Oct 14, 2011)

I use the titanium backup off my evo running cyanogen. Every app ive done so far works great.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

I can't get the stock messaging app or Handcent to send texts.

GVoice can send them, but not the other apps...anyone else? Any setting I need to change, odd that GV works but the others do not.


----------



## lane32x (Aug 1, 2011)

yarly said:


> Just some notes for those installing apps. Swype does not work out of the box. The touchpad screen does not "support" it, so I had to decompile and edit the smali to match the closest resolution that worked (1024x600). Higher res does not work because they only made it for honeycomb.
> 
> Anyways, the UI for it is too big on the touchpad, so not too useful to use Swype. Also, Opera Mobile does not download from the store. I had to grab it off my phone and manually install it.
> 
> ...


How did you get the tablet to bring up the list of keyboards so that you could choose a new default keyboard?

I had to kind of ghett0-rig it by installing SwiftKeyX and running through its setup program which brings up a popup that allows you to select a new keyboard.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

lane32x said:


> How did you get the tablet to bring up the list of keyboards so that you could choose a new default keyboard?
> 
> I had to kind of ghett0-rig it by installing SwiftKeyX and running through its setup program which brings up a popup that allows you to select a new keyboard.


Same as on phone - long press in any field, select Input from popup.


----------



## aptraum (Oct 14, 2011)

lane32x said:


> How did you get the tablet to bring up the list of keyboards so that you could choose a new default keyboard?
> 
> I had to kind of ghett0-rig it by installing SwiftKeyX and running through its setup program which brings up a popup that allows you to select a new keyboard.


menu/settings/Language & Keyboard


----------



## MathewSK81 (Jul 19, 2011)

skill1414 said:


> Is anyone able to get plume (twitter app) to work?
> 
> I keep getting "The authorization link between Twitter.com and Plume could not be created" error when I try to add my account.


Plume is working great on mine.


----------



## lane32x (Aug 1, 2011)

Redflea said:


> Same as on phone - long press in any field, select Input from popup.


Ah. On my samsung phones, I've always used the Settings -> Language and Keyboard, then Select Input Method



aptraum said:


> menu/settings/Language & Keyboard


As for this one... I tried that. Except that there is no option on my touchpad CM7 to "select input method" which I expected to see there. So I'll go with the suggestion from Redlflea


----------



## higgy76 (Aug 24, 2011)

Where is the apppack zip


----------



## Slaziar (Oct 14, 2011)

halcut said:


> How to get dolphin browser installed?
> 
> Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


In build.prop (in the tenderloin zip) ro.build.fingerprint is labeled as a test. I believe dolphin browser won't install if that is set. I am not game to change it and re-flash though.


----------



## aptraum (Oct 14, 2011)

Slaziar said:


> In build.prop (in the tenderloin zip) ro.build.fingerprint is labeled as a test. I believe dolphin browser won't install if that is set. I am not game to change it and re-flash though.


You have to install the Dolphin apk which is actually called mobi.mgeek.TunnyBrowser-1.apk. You can get this apk either off your phone or Google search.

EDIT - Check post 1 http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?7828-Missing-Market-Apps-Installer


----------



## Zaphod-Beeblebrox (Jun 21, 2011)

Slaziar said:


> In build.prop (in the tenderloin zip) ro.build.fingerprint is labeled as a test. I believe dolphin browser won't install if that is set. I am not game to change it and re-flash though.


I pulled the fingerprint from my G-tab running Cm7 and it didn't make a difference.


----------



## TkBall (Oct 14, 2011)

nitrag said:


> BSPlayer works for streaming from my home computer great over Lan.
> 
> 98% perfect up to 720p files.
> 1080p files lag... hope this gets fixed soon
> ...


Thanks, forgot about BSPlayer, don't really need to mount my shares now as ES Explorer does what I need otherwise. Might still look into cifs.ko etc like lolento suggested but not a big issue for me now.

This is working out way better than I hoped or expected, thank Devs.


----------



## Rakeesh (Aug 22, 2011)

The samba file sharing app (by funkyfresh) on the market doesn't work. Instead you have to download the latest developer build found here:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=8239139&postcount=128

Build 110905 works for CM7 on the touchpad.

For anybody who doesn't know, *this app lets you access your /media/internal (aka /sdcard) partition as a windows file share over your network.*

Combine this with quicksshd and you'll pretty much never have a need to plug the touchpad into your PC's USB port. If you have a touchstone charger, you'll hardly ever need the USB port at all.


----------



## next_ceo (Sep 20, 2011)

Zaphod-Beeblebrox said:


> I installed the latest Market version 3.2 (ICS leak) from here:
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=18288455&postcount=1
> 
> Didn't fix the issue of many apps not showing in market, but looks 'fresher'


Flemmard made a fix for that. Flash this file (through recovery). You should have access to all apps with this tweak. http://www.multiupload.com/5MKAKAKUM6


----------



## Rhyzar (Sep 3, 2011)

"skaforey said:


> I tried fixing permissions and that still didn't help. Anyone else having fc problems still
> 
> Sent from my HP Touchpad using Dark RootzWiki Forums


Facebook wants to have GPS, so if you use Fake GPS, set a location, it will work. You can force close the app, and it will work til next reboot.


----------



## purple_duckk (Sep 23, 2011)

Rhyzar said:


> Facebook wants to have GPS, so if you use Fake GPS, set a location, it will work. You can force close the app, and it will work til next reboot.


How do you use a fake GPS? Also, I have done the force close the app, stop the app but I just cannot get Facebook to open.


----------



## jeff0519 (Oct 15, 2011)

who can install the chainfire 3d? i want to run the dead space. i can play it fine but that color is not work. how can i fix it? besides, n64 emulator that accelerormeter also not work. anyone have the same problem?

thanks a lot


----------



## bob1 (Sep 16, 2011)

Sideloaded bejeweled 2 (not found in market) has graphics issues. Is that cm7 or apk version problem (screen size etc). Cm7 touchpad is my first droid. I note that the .apk displays fine on a friends phone.


----------



## halcut (Aug 4, 2011)

Did anyone find ad blocker app which works? I installed adfree but it fails to update host file.

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## jcflman (Aug 26, 2011)

halcut said:


> Did anyone find ad blocker app which works? I installed adfree but it fails to update host file.
> 
> Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


Adaway works. I had to mount /system/etc as R/W using Root Explorer so it would have access to the file. Then mount back to R/O.


----------



## Krylon (Oct 15, 2011)

halcut said:


> Did anyone find ad blocker app which works? I installed adfree but it fails to update host file.
> 
> Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


Adfree worked fine for me.
Confirming splashtop works.


----------



## ingenue007 (Oct 15, 2011)

jcflman said:


> Adaway works. I had to mount /system/etc as R/W using Root Explorer so it would have access to the file. Then mount back to R/O.


Thanks


----------



## Varemenos (Aug 23, 2011)

jcflman said:


> Adaway works. I had to mount /system/etc as R/W using Root Explorer so it would have access to the file. Then mount back to R/O.


i actually tried this but it didnt work with Adfree. Though i managed to download the hosts file from my phone and replace it manually


----------



## Mattski (Oct 15, 2011)

I found the Economist on the android site but it had a warning saying it wasn't compatible with my device and wouldn't download. I downloaded and installed it from the Economist site, but it doesn't show up on my Touchpad. If anyone can help me figure out how to make this work I'd appreciate it.


----------



## defiantj3 (Oct 10, 2011)

Gamefly doesn't work anybody have any luck with it?


----------



## rdoearth (Oct 14, 2011)

Has anyone had any luck run Tapemachine?


----------



## timburkey (Nov 6, 2011)

kennethtoronto said:


> Couldn't find the Economist on the app market.
> 
> Had to download it from elsewhere


Where did you download it from? I'm having the same problem.


----------

